# Lots of powder in Evanston



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I was in Evanston Wyoming yesterday to buy pronghorn tags at the Wallmart. I ask the lady at the sports desk if they had any powder. She said "nope, but Jubalee does" So I went there. Oh my goodness! What a glorious sight! Shelves stacked from the floor to the ceiling with POWDER! I fell to my knees in thanks. Now I don't have to pay ungodly prices to the shisters on KSL for my beloved h1000 and rl22. God bless Wyoming. Just thought you'd want to know.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

You didn't happen to notice if they had any bullseye did you?


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

or clay's?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

solo 1250 or steel :?:


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Give Justin the first right of refusal down in Payson. He comes up to SLC once per week. He will save you money and get you what you need.

And you cultivate a good shooting supply contact here in Utah-

http://www.westernsportonline.com


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

They did have Bullseye, not sure about the others. The lady said there was another shipment that came in and they hadn't unpacked it yet. I think I'll put together a list of powders I need and call them. It's a nice drive, I wouldn't mind going up there again. Wish I would have checked for primers. I had close to 5000 the first of the year, now I'm down to a couple hundred.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uinta Sporting Goods also has a great selection, and supply, of reloading powder and primers.
There across from the fairgrounds on Bear River Drive.

http://www.uintasportinggoods.com/1810653.html


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good to know Wyogoob, Uinta Sporting goods is the place I was looking for in the first place. Thanks for the map.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Good to know Wyogoob, Uinta Sporting goods is the place I was looking for in the first place. Thanks for the map.


If you go, tell Corey "the guy that does bamboo fly rods" sent you.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Goob , I'll be up in Kemmerer on Saturday. I'll buy you breakfast at the Busy Bee at 8:00 AM if ya show up. I'd like to stop in at that dealers place but they shut down at 2:00 on Saturday. We may come back through about 6:00 or so. Maybe next time on some powder.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > Good to know Wyogoob, Uinta Sporting goods is the place I was looking for in the first place. Thanks for the map.
> ...


I'll tell him. By the way how do you "do" a flyrod? Hummm, you guys in Wyoming are a curious sort.


----------

